# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الاخبار العالميه الثلاثاء 20/1/2015

## yassirali66

*                                     بعد الفوز على غانا

                                     موسى سو: عندما احتاجني المدرب دخلت وحسمت المباراة

  
                                             موسى سو يسجل هدف الفوز للسنغال (تويتر)                                         




أعرب لاعب منتخب السنغال موسى سو  عن فرحته في فوز فريقه على منتخب غانا 2-1 اليوم الإثنين، في أول مباريات  الفريقين بالمجموعة الثالثة لبطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا 2015.

                                                                                                              وأشاد موسى بمدرب الفريق، الفرنسي  ألان غيريس، وقال: "لم أقلق بسبب عدم الدفع بي منذ بداية المباراة، نحن نثق  بالمدرب وكان عند حسن ظننا به".

ومن جانبه قال بونا كوندول حارس مرمى السنغال: "يقول الجميع أننا غير  مرشحين للصعود لربع النهائي من هذه المجموعة، لكننا مقتنعون دائماً بأننا  نستطيع أن نقدم أداءً جيداً".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد الهزيمة أمام السنغال

                                     (مدرب غانا): واجهنا فريقاً عنيداً يتمتع بالجاهزية البدنية

  
                                             احتفال لاعبو السنغال بالفوز على غانا                                         




قال (مدرب غانا) إن فريقه واجه  خصماً عنيداً، وذلك عقب خسارة فريقه من السنغال 1-2 اليوم الإثنين، في  افتتاحية مباريات الفريقين في المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا  2015.

                                                                                                              وقال (مدرب غانا) عقب خسارة "النجوم  السوداء" أمام السنغال: "واجهنا فريقاً يتمتع لاعبوه بالجاهزية البدنية،  كنا مستعدين جيداً للمباراة، لكن هذا هو حال كرة القدم".

واضطر (مدرب غانا) لاستبعاد مهاجم الفريق أسامواه جيان بعد تغيبه عن  التدريبات لمدة يومين، بسبب شكوى بسيطة من إصابته بالملاريا، الأمر الذي  أرغم غرانت على اللعب بطريق 3-5-2.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     يحتاج لـ4 أسابيع من أجل التعافي 

                                     صدمة في منتخب زامبيا بعد إصابة سينكالا.. واستبعاده من كأس أفريقيا 

  
                                             ناثان سينكالا
تلقى المنتخب الزامبي لكرة القدم  صدمة قوية اليوم الإثنين، بعدما تأكد غياب نجم خط الوسط ناثان سينكالا، عن  الفريق حتى نهاية بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا المقامة حالياً بغينيا الإستوائية  بسبب إصابته في الركبة.



 
                                                                                                              وتعرض  لاعب غراسهوبرز السويسري، سينكالا،  للإصابة خلال مباراة منتخب بلاده أمام  الكونغو الديمقراطية والتي انتهت بالتعادل 1-1 أمس الأحد.

وقال طبيب المنتخب جوزيف كابونغو، إلى موقع فازفوتبول: "اللاعب يحتاج لأربعة أسابيع من أجل التعافي".

ويأمل المنتخب الزامبي بالعودة من جديد على قمة القارة الأفريقية بالتتويج  بالبطولة الحالية بعد أن توج بطلا في نسخة 2012 . ويواجه المنتخب الزامبي  نظيره التونسي الخميس.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     جمع نقطة واحدة من مونديال اليد 

                                     سوء الحظ يواجه "نسور قرطاج" ويفرض التعادل القاتل مع النمسا 

  




فرض التعادل 25-25 على المباراة  المثيرة التي جمعت المنتخب التونسي بنظيره النمساوي ضمن الجولة الثالثة من  مباريات المجموعة الثانية لبطولة كأس العالم لكرة اليد في قطر.

                                                                                                              وكان  بمقدور الفريق التونسي، أن يحصد الفوز بعد أن كان متقدماً بفارق هدف واحد  في الدقائق الأخيرة، كما لاحت له الفرصة لتسجيل هدف الفوز في آخر ثانية  ولكن الحظ لم يحالفه.

وحصد منتخب تونس أول نقطة له في البطولة مقابل ثلاث نقاط للفريق النمساوي.

وخسر المنتخب التونسي في مباراتيه الماضيتين أمام مقدونيا 25 -33 ثم أمام  كرواتيا 25-28 واستهل منتخب النمسا مشواره في البطولة بالهزيمة امام  كرواتيا 30-32 ثم فاز على البوسنة والهرسك 23 - 21.

وفي الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات يلتقي منتخب تونس مع البوسنة الأربعاء والنمسا مع إيران.

وسجل المنتخب التونسي بداية قوية وتقدم 3-2 بعد مرور أربع دقائق.

ولكن تألق الحارس النمساوي نيكولا مارينوفيتش وتعثر لاعبو تونس أمام المرمى أكثر من مرة، منح النمسا التقدم 6-3.

وسرعان ما استعاد "نسور قرطاج" توازنهم بفضل تألق القائد عصام تاج ليدرك  الفريق التعادل 10- 10 في الدقيقة 20 ثم 12 - 12 في الدقيقة 25.

وتقدم منتخب تونس 14- 12 قبل دقيقتين من نهاية الشوط الأول، ثم أنهى الشوط متقدماً بتيجة 15- 14.

وأدرك منتخب النمسا التعادل 16 -16 بعد مرور خمس دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني.

واستعاد منتخب النمسا زمام المبادرة مرة أخرى وتقدم 20-19 في الدقيقة 42 ثم أدرك محمود الغربي التعادل لتونس.

واشتد الصراع بين الفريقين في الدقائق الأخيرة حيث كان أحدهما يتقدم والآخر يتعادل حتى وصلت النتيجة إلى 25-25 في نهاية المباراة

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثالثة

                                     كأس أفريقيا: الجزائر تقلب تأخرها لفوز صعب على جنوب أفريقيا

عاقب منتخب  الجزائر نظيره جنوب أفريقيا على الفرص الضائعة، وقلب تأخره إلى فوز بنتيجة  3-1 في مستهل مشوارهما بالمجموعة الثالثة من كأس أمم أفريقيا، المقامة في  غينيا الإستوائية اليوم الإثنين.

                                                                                                              وبعد شوط أول سلبي تعملق فيه حارس  الجزائر رايس مبولحي، افتتح منتخب جنوب أفريقيا التسجيل عن طريق توسو فالا  بعد مرور 6 دقائق من الشوط الثاني.

وبعدها بدقيقتين فقط حصلت جنوب أفريقيا على ركلة جزاء احتسبت بعد أن عرقل  الجزائري عيسى ماندي منافسه توكيلو رانتي في، لكن الأخير سددها في العارضة  إلى خارج المرمى.

وانتفض منتخب الجزائر لقلب الأمور وتحقق له ما أراد، حينما لعب ياسين  براهيمي كرة من ناحية اليسار غالطت أحد مدافعي جنوب أفريقيا الذي سجل  بالخطأ في مرماه.

ومن لعبة جماعية وصلت الكرة إلى سفيان فغولي الذي مررها إلى فوزي غلام،  ليتوغل بطريقة رائعة ويسددها بيسراه قوية في مرمى جنوب أفريقيا، ليختتم  بعدها إسلام سليماني الثلاثية قبل 7 دقائق من النهاية.                                     
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    مؤكداً نيته الاعتزال في برشلونة

                                     تشافي: من لا يتفاهم مع ميسي لا يصلح للعب كرة القدم

  
                                             ميسي وتشافيأكد لاعب برشلونة الإسباني، تشافي  هيرنانديز أن من لا يتفاهم مع ميسي لا يصلح في كرة القدم، وذلك خلال  مشاركته في حدث دعائي اليوم الإثنين.



 
                                                                                                              وعن المدرب الأهم من بين الذين عمل  معهم، قال تشافي: "تعلمت منهم جميعاً، إلا أن واحداً منهم ترك بصمة كبيرة  على المستوى الشخصي، إنه لويس أراغونيس".

وأكد تشافي على أن مباريات برشلونة في دوري أبطال أوروبا ليست بالسهلة،  مشيراً إلى المواجهة التي تجمع برشلونة بمانشستر سيتي صعبة للغاية".

كما اعترف اللاعب الإسباني، أنه يعتزم الاستمرار في صفوف النادي الكاتالوني، وقال: "أرغب الاعتزال في برشلونة".                                     
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    معتبراً برشلونة وريال الأقوى في كل العصور

                                     لويس فيغو: عاصرت لاعبين أفضل من ميسي وكريستيانو


  
                                             لويس فيغوأكد البرتغالي المعتزل لويس فيغو  اليوم الإثنين أنه عاصر لاعبين أفضل من مواطنه كريستيانو رونالدو  والأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي.



 
                                                                                                              وخلال مشاركته في حدث دعائي مع تشافي  هرنانديز، أشار إلى أن الفرق الأربعة المرشحة للفوز بدوري أبطال أوروبا هذا  العام هي ريال مدريد وبرشلونة وبايرن ميونخ وتشلسي.

وعن الفريق الأقرب للفوز بالليغا قال: "أعتقد أن هناك هيمنة كبيرة من جانب الفريقين الأقوى في كل العصور، ريال مدريد وبرشلونة".

وأضاف لاعب ريال مدريد السابق "كنت محظوظاً بمعاصرة لاعبين كبار، سواء في فريقي أو في صفوف المنافس، ربما أفضل من كريستيانو وميسي".

واستبعد فيغو أن يخوض مجال التدريب، مؤكداً أنه لا يرى نفسه في هذا المجال.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولى

                                     قطر تفوز على سلوفينيا وتصعد رسمياً إلى الدور الثاني من مونديال اليد

  
                                             فرحة لاعو منتخب قطرتأهل منتخب قطري رسمياً إلى الدور  الثاني من بطولة العالم لكرة اليد، بعد أن حقق فوزه الثالث على التوالي  على حساب سلوفينيا بنتيجة 31-29 في المباراة التي أقيمت بصالة لوسيل اليوم  الإثنين.



 
                                                                                                              ورفع "العنابي" رصيده إلى 6 نقاط،  وتقاسم صدارة المجموعة مع حامل اللقب إسبانيا، وستكون المواجهة المرتقبة  بينهما الأربعاء، حاسمة لتحديد متصدر المجموعة، بينما توقف رصيد المنتخب  السلوفيني الذي تلقى خسارته الأولى عند 4 نقاط .

وقدم منتخب قطر عرضاً كبيراً استحق عليه الفوز على أحد أقوى المنتخبات العالمية، والحائز على المركز الرابع في البطولة الماضية.

وكشف اللاعبون عن مستواهم الحقيقي وكان الثنائي رافاييل دي كوستا الذي حصل  على جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة والحارس جوران ستوغانوفيتش الذي زاد عن  مرماه، علامة فارقة في ترجيح كفة قطر.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    أصبح الوجه الدعائي لشركة مانغو

                                     زين الدين زيدان: شهرتي كعارض أزياء لا تزعجني

  
                                             زين الدين زيدانأكد الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان  اليوم الإثنين أنه غير منزعج من الشهرة خارج المستطيل الأخضر، وذلك خلال  تقديمه كوجه دعائي جديد لشركة مانغو للأزياء.



 
                                                                                                              وقال مدرب ريال مدريد الرديف: "خارج  الملعب أنا مرتاح تحت الأضواء، الموضة مختلفة تماماً عن كرة القدم"، مؤكداً  أنه يشعر بالارتياح في كلا المجالين.

وتجنب المقارنة بمن سبقوه كواجهة دعائية للشركة، وقال: "يجب على المرء أن  يتقبل طبيعته"، وأضاف مازحاً أن الأفضلية التي يمتلكها هو، أنه يتفوق عليهم  جميعاً في السن.

ورغم ذلك، أوضح زيدان أنه لا يخطط أن يكرس جهوده بشكل احترافي لعالم  الموضو، في إشارة إلى رياضيين آخرين أصبحوا وجوهاً دعائية لشركات  أخرى، واعتبر نفسه رجلاً عادياً ذا ذوق رفيع.

وأشار إلى أن خزانة الملابس الخاصة به تضم أزياء تتنوع من بذلة ورباطة عنق، وحتى قميص بسيط وبنطال جينز للحياة اليومية.

ويخلف زيدان بهذا عارضي الأزياء مارك فانديرلو وكليمينت، اللذين قاما بالحملة الدعائية للشركة في عام 2014.
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تسلم يا الحبيب . و صباحك نور .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    متفوقاً على ميسي ورودريغيز وإنييستا 

                                     "التأريخ والإحصاء" يختار توني كروس أفضل صانع ألعاب في 2014

  
                                             توني كروس أحد أعمدة الريالوقع اختيار الاتحاد الدولي  للتأريخ والإحصاء على لاعب ريال مدريد الإسباني، الألماني توني كروس، كأفضل  صانع ألعاب في 2014.



 
                                                                                                              وحصل  كروس على 110 أصوات متفوقاً على النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي لاعب برشلونة  108 أصوات، والكولومبي جيمس رودريغيز، لاعب ريال مدريد الإسباني (53  صوتاً).

وفاز كروس بالجائزة، التي تمنح بتصويت الخبراء من جميع أنحاء العالم، بعد  تألقه مع بايرن ميونخ ومنتخب ألمانيا وريال مدريد، لينهي احتكار لاعبي  برشلونة على الجائزة خلال السنوات الست الماضية.

وحل أندريس إنييستا رابعاً برصيد 38 صوتاً، ونيمار ولوكا مودريتش في المركز  السابع (21 صوتاً) وإيفان راكيتيتش في المركز العاشر برصيد خمسة أصوات،  لتهيمن الليغا على القائمة، متفوقة على الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز الذي حل  اثنان من لاعبيه في القائمة هما يايا توريه وإيدين هازارد، والبوندسليغا  بلاعب واحد هو باستيان شفاينشتايغر.

يشار إلى أن الاتحاد كان اختار ريال مدريد أفضل نادي في 2014 ونجمه كريستيانو رونالدو هداف العام المنصرم.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد اختياره أفضل مدرب محلي في 2014

                                     أنشيلوتي يدخل "قاعة مشاهير" الكرة الإيطالية ويتبرع بقميصه في مونديال 90

  
                                             أنشيلوتي
تلقي المدير الفني لريال مدريد  الإسباني، كارلو أنشيلوتي، اليوم الإثنين، في مدينة فلورنسا، جائزة أفضل  مدرب إيطالي لعام 2014 ليدخل اسمه "قاعة مشاهير الكرة الإيطالية"، بجانب  الأسطورة الأرجنتيني دييغو أرماندو مارادونا.



 
                                                                                                              وكتب أنشيلوتي على تويتر "دخولي قاعة مشاهير الكالتشو يمثل شرفاً كبيراً بالنسبة لي".

ووجه المدرب الإيطالي الشكر للجنة التحكيم التي اختارته لنيل هذه الجائزة، في حدث أقيم بمدينة الاتحاد الإيطالي الرياضية في فلورنسا.

ويأتي فوز أنشيلوتي بالجائزة عقب نجاحه في التتويج مع ريال مدريد خلال  العام المنصرم بكأس الملك ودوري الأبطال وكأس السوبر الأوروبي ومونديال  الأندية.

وسيتوجب على الفائزين التبرع بأحد الأغراض التي تمثل مسيرتهم الرياضية  لمتحف كرة القدم الإيطالية، حيث اختار أنشيلوتي لهذه المناسبة، القميص الذي  ارتداه مع المنتخب الإيطالي في مونديال 1990.

وشهدت النسخة الرابعة من جوائز قاعة مشاهير الكرة الإيطالية، تكريم كل من  مارادونا الذي اختير في فئة "أفضل لاعب أجنبي" وفابيو كانافارو كأفضل لاعب  إيطالي.

وسينضم مارادونا وكانافارو وأنشيلوتي بهذه الطريق لأسماء دخلت (قاعة  المشاهير) مثل روبرتو بادجيو وباولو مالديني وفرانكي باريسي ومارشيلو ليبي  وأريجو ساكي وجيوفاني تراباتوني وفابيو كابيلو.

وتتواجد "قاعة مشاهير الكالتشو" داخل متحف كرة القدم الإيطالية بالمدينة الرياضية للاتحاد في فلورنسا.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     لاحتسابه ضربة جزاء "غير صحيحة"

                                     اتحاد الكرة التونسي يشتكي لـ"كاف" ضد حكم مباراة الرأس الأخضر

  
                                             الحكم حرم تونس من الفوز
تقدم الاتحاد التونسي لكرة القدم  اليوم الإثنين بشكوى رسمية إلى الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف)، ضد حكم  المباراة التي جمعت "نسور قرطاج" بمتخب الرأس الخضر أمس الأحد، ضمن منافسات  دور المجموعات ببطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا.



 
                                                                                                              واحتج الاتحاد التونسي على أداء الحكم  الغابوني إريك أوتوغو كاستانا، لرفضه احتساب هدفاً صحيحاً للمنتخب التونسي  في الدقيقة 63، سجله اللاعب سيام بن يوسف.

كما اعتبر اتحاد الكرة التونسي ضربة الجزاء التي منحها الحكم للرأس الأخضر  وأحرز منها هدف التعادل غير صحيحة، خاصة وأن الإعادة أثبتت أن المخالفة  المرتكبة كانت خارج منطقة الجزاء.

في الوقت نفسه، احتج اتحاد الكرة التونسي في رسالته لكاف على ظروف إقامة  المنتخب في مدينة إيبيبيان منذ وصوله إليها مع عدم وجود أي تحسن، إلى جانب  عدم برمجة دقيقة صمت لوفاة رئيس الاتحاد التونسي السابق سليم علولو، خصوصاً  وأن كان عضواً سابقاً في الاتحادين الأفريقي والدولي، قبل انطلاق مباراة  الأمس رغم الاتفاق المسبق على ذلك.                                     
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    الـ"ريدز" حقق اللقب 8 مرات

                                     كأس الرابطة الإنجليزية: نصف نهائي ناري بين ليفربول وتشيلسي الثلاثاء

  
                                             جانب من اللقاء الأخير الذي جمع بين تشيلسي وليفربوليستقبل نادي ليفربول ضيفه تشيلسي  غداً الثلاثاء، ضمن منافسات ذهاب نصف نهائي كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية  لكرة القدم.



 
                                                                                                              وأثار أداء "البلوز" القوي هذا الموسم  الجدل حول إمكانية فوز الفريق برباعية هذا الموسم، لكن حتى يحين موعد تسلم  الكأس الأولى، أكد المدير الفني للفريق، جوزيه مورينيو أن الحديث عن هذا  الموضوع مازال مبكراً.

وتجمع مواجهة الغد بين اثنين من أكثر الفرق نجاحاً في بطولة الكأس الثانية  بإنجلترا، وسبق لليفربول أن أحرز لقب البطولة 8 مرات، آخرها قبل 3 أعوام،  أما تشيلسي فهو أحد أربعة فرق تحتل المركز الثالث بقائمة أكثر الفرق فوزاً بلقب البطولة برصيد 4 مرات، كان  آخرها في عام 2007.

وبينما يتربع تشيلسي على قمة ترتيب الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم منذ بدايته،  بدأ ليفربول يستعيد توازنه من جديد بعد بداية هزيلة للموسم.

ولم يخسر ليفربول سوى مرة واحدة خلال مبارياته الـ14 الأخيرة على مستوى  جميع المسابقات، وتقدم إلى المركز الـ7 بترتيب الدوري الإنجليزي بعد أن  حافظ على سجل نتائجه خالياً من الهزائم في مبارياته الـ6 الأخيرة بالدوري.

وسبق لتشيلسي الفوز الفوز على ليفربول في آنفيلد هذا الموسم، عندما تغلب عليه 2-1 في في نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) الماضي.

بل وكان الفوز حليفاً لتشيلسي خلال زيارتيه الأخيرتين إلى "آنفيلد"، إذ كان  الفوز الآخر بنتيجة 2-0 في أبريل (نيسان) الماضي، وهو ما قضى على آمال  ليفربول في إحراز لقب الدوري الممتاز وقتها.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    بعد اقتحام أحد المشجعين لأرضية الملعب 

                                     معاقبة هامبورغ بـ55 ألف يورو بسبب فرانك ريبيري 

  
                                             مباراة بين هامبورغ وبايرن ميونيخعوقب هامبورغ بغرامة قدرها 55 ألف  يورو اليوم الإثنين، بعد اقتحام أحد مشجعيه أرض الملعب ومهاجمته لاعب  بايرن ميونيخ فرانك ريبيري،  بوشاح في مباراة بكأس ألمانيا لكرة القدم،  إضافة إلى سلسلة أخرى من المخالفات ارتكبها أنصاره.



 
                                                                                                              وقال  الاتحاد الألماني، إن ثغرة أمنية تسببت في اقتحام أحد المشجعين لأرض الملعب  خلال الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع لمباراة أمام بايرن، أقيمت في 29 أكتوبر  (تشرين الأول) حيث ألقى وشاحاً ناحية جناح بايرن وأشار إليه بعدها بإشارة  مسيئة.

كما أشعلت الجماهير أيضاً الألعاب النارية وألقت بقداحات، وقامت بإطلاق صافرات مزعجة في مباريات أخرى ضمن عدة مخالفات.

وأضاف الاتحاد الألماني في بيان "في الدقيقة 60 من مباراة على أرضه أمام  ماينتس في السابع من ديسمبر(كانون الأول) 2014 استخدم أحد المشجعين في  المدرجات الصافرة بشكل مزعج عدة مرات طوال المباراة".

ويجاهد بطل أوروبا السابق - الذي أعلن قبوله للعقوبة - لتفادي الهبوط  للموسم الثاني على التوالي ويحتل المركز 14 حالياً متفوقا بنقطتين على  فرايبورغ متذيل الترتيب.

وسيستأنف الدوري الألماني نشاطه في 30 يناير(كانون الثاني) الجاري
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    استحوذ على 20% من أسهم النادي

                                     "ثورة" أتلتيكو مدريد تتسلح بأموال ملياردير صيني

  
                                             الملياردير الصيني مع أعضاء من نادي أتلتيكوذكرت تقارير صحافية إسبانية اليوم  الإثنين أن الملياردير الصيني وانغ جيانلين حصل على 20% من أسهم بطل  إسبانيا نادي أتلتيكو مدريد.



 
                                                                                                              وأضافت التقارير التي نشرت في صحيفتي  ماركا وآس إلى أن تفاصيل الصفقة التي ستبرم مع وانغ، الذي يملك مجموعة  داليان واندا العملاقة، ستعلن في بكين الأربعاء المقبل.

وفي أكتوبر (تشرين الأول) الماضي أشارت مجلة فوربس إلى أن ثروة وانغ تبلغ  13.2 مليار دولار، وهو ما يضعه في المركز الرابع ضمن قائمة أغنى أغنياء  الصين، بعد أن كان يتصدر القائمة العام الماضي.

وأوضحت الصحيفتان الإسبانيتان أن استثمارات وانغ في أتلتيكو ستبلغ نحو 40  مليون يورو (46.34 مليون دولار)، وذلك بدون أن يكشفا عن مصدر معلوماتهما،  ودعت مجموعة واندا لمؤتمر صحافي الأربعاء دون أن تكشف عن المزيد من  التفاصيل.

وقال متحدث باسم أتلتيكو اليوم الإثنين إنه ليس بوسعه تأكيد تلك التقارير، وأن النادي لن يصدر أي تعليق رسمي.

وسيكون أتلتيكو آخر فريق إسباني يجذب استثمارات كبيرة من الخارج، عقب ملقا وفلنسيا.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في إشارة إلى هزيمتي أبطال أوروبا الموسم الماضي

                                     ريبيري: السقوط أمام ريال مدريد سيقود بايرن لحصد الثلاثية

  
                                             فرانك ريبيري 




رن ميونخ الألماني،  الفرنسي فرانك ريبيري في مقابلة نشرتها صحيفة بيلد اليوم الإثنين، إن  الفريق البافاري لا يعمل فقط من أجل الفوز بالدوري هذا الموسم، بل أيضاً  للفوز مجدداً بالثلاثية التي حققهها في 2013.

                                                                                                              وقال ريبيري: "نريد أن نصبح أفضل من  الموسم الماضي، الأمر لا يتوقف فقط على الفوز بالبوندسليغا"، مشيراً إلى  دوري أبطال أوروبا وكأس ألمانيا.

وأضاف اللاعب الفرنسي "لن أنسى أبداً الشعور الذي راودني بعد الفوز  بالثلاثية، كان مثل التحليق في الهواء، كان شعوراً رائعاً، وهذا ما أريد  تكراره في مشواري".

وعن الموسم الماضي، الذي انتهى بالفوز بثنائية الدوري والكأس المحليين،  أشار ريبيري إلى أن الفريق قام بفعل الأشياء على نحو جيد لفترة طويلة، لكن  عند الوصول لنصف نهائي أبطال أوروبا أمام ريال مدريد كان ينقص الفريق  البافاري مجاراة المنافس والحفاظ على تركيزه، وهو ما أدى للوصول لتلك  النتيجة الكارثية 5-0 (إجمالي الذهاب والإياب).

وأكد ريبيري أن هذه الهزيمة عززت من قوة الفريق، وأن حدوثها مرة أخرى لن يتكرر.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    أكد أن جائزة "فيفا" غير جدية 

                                     كرويف: من السخف أن يفوز كريستيانو بالكرة الذهبية وكروس أحق 


  
                                             كرويفذكرت صحيفة آس الإسبانية اليوم  الإثنين، أن اللاعب الهولندي السابق يوهان كرويف، أعرب عن عدم رضاه عن فوز  لاعب ريال مدريد، البرتغالي كريستيانو، بالكرة الذهبية كأفضل لاعب في 2014. 



 
                                                                                                              وقال كرويف: "في المستويات الراقية في  عالم كرة القدم يجب النظر إلى المهارات الفردية والألقاب معاً، ولهذا يبدو  سخيفاً أن يتم منح الجائزة للعام الثاني على التوالي، للاعب لم يظهر بشكل  استثنائي أو فاز بمعظم الألقاب".

وكشف كرويف عن هوية اللاعب الذي كان يستحق الكرة الذهبية هذا العام، طبقاً  لوجهة نظره، وقال: "فاز بايرن ميونخ منذ عامين بكل الألقاب الممكنة ومع ذلك  فاز كريستيانو بالجائزة بدلاً من توني كروس أو بدلاً من أي لاعب آخر  بالفريق".

وأردف اللاعب الأسطوري السابق قائلاً: "في 2014 عاد كروس للتألق مرة أخرى  والفوز بالمونديال ورغم هذا لم يترشح بين اللاعبين الذين وصلوا إلى المرحلة  النهائية، بينما كان كريستيانو رونالدو مجرد مشجع خلال نهائيات كأس  العالم".

واختتم "لهذه الأسباب لا يمكنني اعتبار جائزة "فيفا" جدية".
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    للمشاركة في مهرجان إستاد هزاع بن زايد 

                                     مانشستر سيتي وصل الإمارات بكامل نجومه 

  
                                             إستاد هزاع بن زايدوصل الإمارات فريق مانشستر سيتي  لكرة القدم، لانطلاق معسكره الشتوي في العاصمة أبوظبي، للمشاركة في  احتفالات إستاد هزاع بن زايد بمهرجانه السنوي الأول، في مدينة العين.



 
                                                                                                              يختتم  المهرجان السنوي بلقاء مانشستر سيتي وهامبورغ، الذي يعد أحد أقطاب الدوري  الألماني، يوم الأربعاء 21 يناير(كانون الثاني) الجاري، عند الساعة 7:30  مساءً،  على إستاد هزاع بن زايد في مدينة العين.

وسيفاجئ نادي مانشستر سيتي عشاقه ولأول مرة باللعب بكامل نجومه أمام النادي  الألماني بمشاركة فرانك لامبرد وسمير نصري وأغويرو وفنسنت كومباني ودافيد  سيلفا وغيرهم تحت قيادة المدرب بليغريني.

وقال المدير الفني لنادي مانشستر سيتي، بليغريني: "نعد جمهورنا الوفي  والجمهورالإماراتي بمباراة قوية حيث حضرنا بكامل النجوم لملاقة نادي  هامبورغ، فنحن لا نخفي رغبتنا بالعودة دائماً إلى أبوظبي مع الفريق الأول،  بعد أن لعبنا في مايو(آيار) من العام الماضي على ملعب إستاد هزاع بن زايد  بمدينة العين".
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
                                    للإبقاء على فرص النشامى في التأهل

                                     مدرب الأردن: لن أجازف أمام اليابان

  
                                             ويلكنزأكد المدير الفني لمنتخب الأردن  راي ويلكينز، على تقديره للمنتخب الياباني قبل المواجهة المرتقبة بين  المنتخبين غداً الثلاثاء، في الجولة الأخيرة من المجموعة الرابعة بكأس  الأمم الآسيوية المقامة حالياً بأستراليا، مشيراً إلى ضرورة فوز فريقه  بالمباراة للوصول لدور الثمانية.



 
                                                                                                              وقال ويلكينز خلال المؤتمر الصحافي  قبل المباراة والذي عقد اليوم الأثنين: "توقعاتنا لهذه المباراة مثلها مثل  كافة المباريات السابقة، ستكون صعبة للغاية، خاصة وأن منتخب اليابان جيد".

وأضاف "المباراة ستكون صعبة، لأن اليابان لديها عدد من اللاعبين المميزين،  لكننا استعدينا جيداً للمباراة، بالإضافة إلى أن اللاعبين يتطلعون للمباراة  بفارغ الصبر". 

 وتتصدر اليابان ترتيب المجموعة الرابعة برصيد 6 نقاط، وبفارق ثلاث نقاط  أمام العراق والأردن صاحبي المركزين الثاني والثالث، ورغم فوز العراق على  الأردن في افتتاحية مبارياتهما بالبطولة، لكن المنتخب الأردني لا تزال  أمامه الفرصة للصعود لدور الثمانية بشرط الفوز على منتخب اليابان (حامل  اللقب)، بضعف عدد الأهداف التي سيحرزها المنتخب العراقي أمام نظيره  الفلسطيني في حال فوزه.

على الرغم من احتياج المنتخب الأردني للفوز بالمباراة لكن ويلكينز لن يجازف بالهجوم منذ بداية المباراة.

وقال: "من الضروري أن تبقى فرصنا للفوز بالمباراة متواجدة في الـ60 دقيقة  الأولى من المباراة، من الصعب أن نبدأ المباراة بحماس كبير لأن اليابان  فريق جيد، سنبدأ المباراة بحذر وعندما تتاح لنا الفرصة سنحاول استغلالها".
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     من تطوير شركة تيمبيك تكنولوجيز

                                     تطبيق لمساعدة "المغتربين" على لعب كرة القدم

<font size="6">


يشعر  الكثيرون بالوحدة إذا ما كانوا يقيمون خارج مدينتهم بسبب ظروف العمل وبعيدا  عن أصدقائهم، لذا لا يتمكنون من ممارسة الكثير من الأنشطة التي كانوا  يفضلونها مثل لعب كرة القدم أو أي رياضة أخرى، ولكن نجحت شركة (تيمبيك  تكنولوجيز) الإسبانية في تقديم حل بسيطة لهذه المشكلة.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

تسلم يا الحبيب . و صباحك نور .



صباحك خير ياباشا
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا  ابو علي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور أبو اليسر . . . صباحك قشطة
*

----------


## asimayis

*مشكوور الاخ ياسر .. صبااح الخيراات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الرائع ياسر الموهوب
وبالتوفيق للجزائر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*تشكروا ع المرور يا شباب
*

----------

